# jack and danny brothers guitars



## beerbelly2 (Oct 13, 2012)

anyone have a old j&d tele or les pauls from fret city? man they were good deal ,i wish someone would open up another like that .very honest bunch


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a Tele. Wish I would have bought a LP when I had the chance .


----------



## beerbelly2 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have one too .how do you find the neck? man i changed the tuners ,put in a seymour duncan hotrail in the bridge and some of my friends who play very well just love it,the chunky neck to me is awesome!!! ever want to sell it let me know


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

My Tele doesn't have a chunky neck. It is a bit small for me. I believe the nut is about 1.61 " . Narrow string spacing . I'm going to drop a bucker in the neck position.


----------



## beerbelly2 (Oct 13, 2012)

nice is it the string thru? i actually got to talk to the owner last year and hes just a young guy who is in university now but i asked him about some of his guitars and man!!! i really got sick as i wish i was around to also buy some others!!ill try to post mine its a 1st year j&d tele old blonde colour cream actually,yes do throw in a new pup and you will really be happy!! again man i wish another store like that would start up!i got mine used here in prince george for 150 with case,i heard these went for like 130 new??? yikes!


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a Candy Apple Red tele that I foolishly let go last year. I wasn't playing it much at the time and decided to do a gear purge, and it went out with the lot. Of all of them, the J&D is the one I regret letting go. Great bang for the buck on that guitar, and I actually really liked the stock pickups. The neck was comfortable, and not covered in gobs of plastic clear coat like some of the other budget guitars out there.


----------

